# Quick Svd Positive Pin Fix



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

So some of you might have had the problem where the seal between the positive pin and the negative sides in the 510 connection on the SVD has perished and well its a real pain in the ass. Ohms meter dont work right, you have to screw your atomizer in and out till it touches right, pull the positive pin on factory coils out a little to make the connection better etc.

The solution is well from the gurgle company Kangertech!!! Kanger to fix Innokin? YES!

So I pulled my positive pin out ever so slightly till its about level with the 510 con. Then took my tweezers and wiggled it out of its seat till the positive wire under the pin comes out, now don't pull hard otherwise you will rip that wire off and then the top cap needs to come off.

Then I took a old Protank 2 coil and took the positive pin out


and then took the rubber out that's used to grip the 2 legs of the coil. 



Now the tricky part is to get that rubber over the positive pin on the SVD.


So I have a little tool that you put tiny drill bits in to clean out air jets on a carb, but any small thin needle or paperclip will do. Push that rubber from the side of the pin and take your needle and stretch that rubber over the pin. Remember the rubber has a big side and a small side, the small side goes over first so the big side sits under the pins head.



Now just press that pin back till it seats nicely and its done.


I went a little further just to make sure the pin don't move to the sides and put a o-ring in and worked it around it till its right about under that pin.



Works lika Charm!!

Now I can finish @Tristan coils for him.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/3/14)

Bravo! Excellent tutorial!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Thanks for post @Hein510


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Thanx guys, if this helps 1 guy out of a million that has SVD, I am happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

As a side note, dude Tristan's PB and Banana is freaking awesome. Thanks for letting me know about the juice. Its like having a PB and Banana milkshake


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Awesome, thank you, Sir.


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

@BhavZ cool man. when did you get it? Dont tell me he has new stock and didnt whatsapp me!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devdev (24/3/14)

Very clever to use that bit of an old kanger coil @Hein510 

I did a similar fix on the center pin on my VTR, but I ended up stacking o rings and then heat shrinking them into place.

This would have been much simpler

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> @BhavZ cool man. when did you get it? Dont tell me he has new stock and didnt whatsapp me!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


LOL! Got it last week but was letting it steep for a few days.


----------

